# If you have a question with "djent" in the title...



## Randy (May 3, 2011)

*1.)* Use the search function

or

*2.)* Post it in the Beginners/FAQ Section 

Sincerely,

_The Manadjement_


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

[email protected] manadjement.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 3, 2011)

Oh my god thank you so much. So SO much.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 3, 2011)

^ What he said


----------



## -42- (May 3, 2011)

Merge all "how to djent" threads and create a sticky in Beginners/FAQ.


----------



## steve1 (May 3, 2011)

Djent? whats djent?









don't ban me


----------



## TXDeathMetal (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for this!

I'm so tired of this whole djent craze, while there are a few bands in the "djenre" who do it and do it well is that overall the whole "djenre" has been beaten to death.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 3, 2011)

-42- said:


> Merge all "how to djent" threads and create a sticky in Beginners/FAQ.



I sense the impending Djent singularity.


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2011)

-42- said:


> Merge all "how to djent" threads and create a sticky in Beginners/FAQ.



I'm considering it but it's logistically daunting.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> I'm considering it but it's logistically daunting.



Don't cross the streams!


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> I'm considering it but it's logistically daunting.





Guitarman700 said:


> Don't cross the streams!


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 3, 2011)

This forum needs a top notch Djental Plan.










... Lisa needs braces.



Ugh...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2011)

FFS finally!


----------



## steve1 (May 3, 2011)

Now djent has got into the metal mainstream we're gonna need another new genre to talk about here so we can be underground and cool again


----------



## briansol (May 3, 2011)

I'm still figuring out how to pronounce it correctly so it gets a little sharp :X


----------



## CooleyJr (May 3, 2011)

Fucking... THANK YOU Randy. I've been waiting for this for ages. So tired of seeing.. "HOW CAN I GIT DJENT WITH POD?" shit.. Man...


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2011)

briansol said:


> I'm still figuring out how to pronounce it correctly so it gets a little sharp :X


Gent.


----------



## Tones (May 3, 2011)




----------



## mountainjam (May 3, 2011)

this is a church near my house


----------



## Devotion (May 4, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> this is a church near my house



Ghent is the english word for Gent, a big city in Belgium.
Most djental country eva  not


----------



## ROAR (May 4, 2011)

Thank god for this.


----------



## djpharoah (May 4, 2011)

You will be shot


----------



## Meatbucket (May 4, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> You will be shot












































djentpharoah


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 4, 2011)

i read the title and it fits perfectly with this :

"if you a question with Djent in the title
You got 99 problems and ss.org ain't one
Hit me"...

bonus point if you can tell me who this is from!!!


----------



## Meatbucket (May 4, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> i read the title and it fits perfectly with this :
> 
> "if you a question with Djent in the title
> You got 99 problems and ss.org ain't one
> ...


Djay Z
Edit: I'll stop with the OT nonsense.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 4, 2011)

should do the same thing for the "which bkp should i get for x style" threads


----------



## Harry (May 4, 2011)

Good stuff, hopefully people will actually pay attention to the sticky too.


----------



## Winspear (May 4, 2011)

Next on SSO TV, Randy bans djent


----------



## nojyeloot (May 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> *1.)* Use the search function
> 
> or
> 
> ...


----------



## -42- (May 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> I'm considering it but it's logistically daunting.



I bet. Possibly a 'how to' thread simply to avoid new posts?


----------



## pstol (May 5, 2011)

Does this include questions and comments about Meshuggery?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

So what about those closet djent threads where they wait til the actual first post to say it? Loopholes???


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

TheGraySlayer said:


> What is Deathcore compared to djent? Honest opinions everyone!



A lot more enjoyable IMO.

loljk, both genres have a handful of great bands and the rest are awful, the same as any genre really.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> A lot more enjoyable IMO.
> 
> loljk, both genres have a handful of great bands and the rest are awful, the same as any genre really.


 
QFT...

As much as I like funk, blues, jazz, jazz fusion, death metal, progressive rock, reggae, ska, blue grass and a whole mess of other musical realms, there are some ppl in each of them that just fuck it up for everyone else...


----------



## ArrowHead (May 5, 2011)

Djeeze, not this again.


----------



## josh pelican (May 6, 2011)

If you have a question about djent, just don't ask.

Sincerely,

Randy (SSO Djenterprise)


----------



## josh pelican (May 7, 2011)

You'd be surprised...


----------



## JosephAOI (May 7, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> You'd be surprised...


Wow.... I just went through the forum and saw tons of terrible 'How to Djent' threads.. Some people even had their mids scooped! WTF?! Just google 'Djent' and it practically tells you straight up "Good- Highs, mids. Bad- Bass"  You're too right...


----------



## josh pelican (May 7, 2011)

You could say they're... djentertaining.


----------



## josh pelican (May 8, 2011)

Djust give it a rest.


----------



## josh pelican (May 10, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> Reeeeeally looking forward to the new Morbid Andjel



Now you're just being silly. Don't ever bring Morbid Angel into a djent thread.


----------



## JakePeriphery (May 13, 2011)

Djent sucks.


----------



## thedrummerkid (May 16, 2011)

My avatar is win.


----------



## abadonae (May 21, 2011)

So let me straighten out the important thing here first.

Im a fan of djent, most of the stuff i listen to at the moment is djent, i enjoy the groove, the tones that bands are exploring, the instrumentals, the players who are all incredibly talented, the bands coming out of it.

But my question is how long do we think the djent phenomenon will last? Most of my friends now listen to it, disregarding the fact that insanely amazing bands like the facless are prepping for a new album release. Some of them haven't heard Crack the Skye which i view as a masterpiece of an album.

I love djent, but it seems that everywhere i look now people are talking about it, every new band i see is playing it (including myself) and i do worry that in some places its starting to become another 'scene' thing.

So...how long do we think this particular genre will ride the frontal popular wave??


----------



## brutalwizard (May 21, 2011)

its the new deathcore once the scene girls hear it, 

its all over slowly but surely


----------



## Fiction (May 21, 2011)

If you like it, you like it. No need to change because its becoming the next big thing. Just because someone likes what you like and hasn't heard what is in YOUR opinion is the best thing since sliced bread doesn't mean they' re any less a fan or more so a poser.

Musics music, enjoy the fucker.


----------



## Luuk (May 21, 2011)

Never really like the whole djent scene anyway.. There're a couple good bands though.


----------



## TreWatson (May 21, 2011)

it's been a "scene thing" since its inception, let's not kid ourselves here.

that said, it's just music at the end of the day. Djent bands and artists just do what they do. but it's also very easy to tell who got in it for the trend and who is actually trying to do something with the music.


----------



## baptizedinblood (May 21, 2011)

I definitely understand what you're trying to say; It's eventually gonna be 'mainstream' like deathcore became. You can tell who's trying to do it for the trend when they call themselves a 'djent' band or project, or when they over emphasize the actual 'djent' technique in their music. Many of the best 'djent' bands use actual djent very sparingly, in the right moments, which creates a great melodic flow. Now that it's becoming popular, you're gonna come across kids picking up guitars just so they can be in a 'djent band/project.'

But you also shouldn't change your musical taste based on what everyone else listens to; I despise how mainstream deathcore has become and how some bands have ruined the genre by setting the standards too low, yet I still listen to a few bands, mainly the tech/prog deathcore. It's really only 'scene' if you think it's scene


----------



## Holy Katana (May 21, 2011)

Crack the Skye is Mastodon's worst album, IMHO. I preferred them when they were more sludge and less prog, instead of the other way around.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 21, 2011)

I can't see Djent lasting as long as something like metal.


----------



## TreWatson (May 21, 2011)

Holy Katana said:


> Crack the Skye is Mastodon's worst album, IMHO. I preferred them when they were more sludge and less prog, instead of the other way around.



personally have it somewhere between leviathan and remission.

blood mountain was the worst imho.


----------



## walleye (May 21, 2011)

still waiting for a djent band with all clean vocals. 
or are there some already?


----------



## Tomo009 (May 21, 2011)

Even though I don't listen to a large amount of "djent" I think it would be great for it to become the scene. People who come up with negative connotations to that clearly have nothing better to do than badmouth obviously skilled and expressive musicians.



CrushingAnvil said:


> I can't see Djent lasting as long as something like metal.


You don't consider "djent" metal?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Even though I don't listen to a large amount of "djent" I think it would be great for it to become the scene. People who come up with negative connotations to that clearly have nothing better to do than badmouth obviously skilled and expressive musicians.
> 
> 
> You don't consider "djent" metal?



Nope, sorry.

Also, I don't give two hoots about the skill, I just don't like it. That doesn't mean other people can't like it, people will think what they want to think.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Nope, sorry.



I consider it metal. I mean, it has distortion, dirty vocals, and whatever else. It isn't morbid angel, but it isn't bjork. Don't be a party pooper.


Also, how many people don't get that "djent" isn't a genre? It's simply progressive metal.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 21, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I consider it metal. I mean, it has distortion, dirty vocals, and whatever else. It isn't morbid angel, but it isn't bjork. Don't be a party pooper.
> 
> 
> Also, how many people don't get that "djent" isn't a genre? It's simply progressive metal.



Me thinking it isn't metal doesn't mean people can't say/think it's good music. It's not horrible, I just don't see how it's metal. 

I'm not going to go in to a debate - see you guys in another thread that isn't about djent.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Me thinking it isn't metal doesn't mean people can't say/think it's good music. It's not horrible, I just don't see how it's metal.
> 
> I'm not going to go in to a debate - see you guys in another thread that isn't about djent.



Whatever mang. You know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 21, 2011)

It's another dumb bandwagon full of crappy bands that will be irrelevant in 3 or less years when another trend comes along. Then the handful of original and awesome musicians will stand out, so that those who still give a shit and weren't average bandwagoneers will keep appreciating and enjoying good music. It happens with every movement and trend in every genre. Something new comes in, erupts, then people get bored and move on to something 'cooler', while the previous movement still retains some sort of influence over whatever takes it's place.


----------



## neozeke (May 21, 2011)

I for the most part don't really enjoy any djent groups outside of Periphery, but I will be a bit sad to see it become a scenie beanie thing.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 21, 2011)

neozeke said:


> I for the most part don't really enjoy any djent groups outsides of Periphery, so I will be a bit sad to see it become a scenie beanie thing.



I don't really see why, personally I only really listen to AAL, Merrow and Bulb's instrumental stuff with any frequency. Doubt you would call anyone else I listen to "djent". I just don't get why people don't want it to be popular, because to me that seems like the "scene" move, wanting it to stay underground. Personally I think it would be great for these bands to get that exposure because I enjoy them. I may find the majority of djent boring, but the musician's are (mostly) very skilled and deserve the attention.


----------



## DLG (May 21, 2011)

the bottom line is that if you stop listening to a band for any other reason than the band's music getting worse you suck at listening to music. 

if you like djent, listen to it as long as it does something for you.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 21, 2011)

There are always gonna be some crappy bands who jump on it as a trend, much like deathcore. But there will be a tangible distinction between the original bands and the rubbish bandwagon-jumpers... the first bands (Periphery, Tesseract etc) will be the ones that still have fresh ideas and the other bands won't be able to match up to that.

Besides, you can be one of the people to say:

"Pfft, I liked that before everyone else."


----------



## neozeke (May 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> I don't really see why, personally I only really listen to AAL, Merrow and Bulb's instrumental stuff with any frequency. Doubt you would call anyone else I listen to "djent". I just don't get why people don't want it to be popular, because to me that seems like the "scene" move, wanting it to stay underground. Personally I think it would be great for these bands to get that exposure because I enjoy them. I may find the majority of djent boring, but the musician's are (mostly) very skilled and deserve the attention.



Wow, I suck at typing. Like hard. 

But it's not so much that people will hate that it's getting more popular, more that the genre's becoming bloated with less good bands and what not. I see the current groups getting more popular, but I don't see them getting as popular as the lesser groups same with deathcore. Idk, I honestly, couldn't care less, I just care that I'm going to hear a bunch of shitty Bulb wannabes.


----------



## xevre (May 21, 2011)

as stated above "djent" isn't really a genre and people that like it often have no idea what the word stands for in the first place (which is not syncopated rhythms or open b strings). 

actually i hope it sells out. i mean it's not wrong for me when progressive music has an influence on so called mainstream bands. knocking down boundaries is always a good thing.


----------



## Defsan (May 21, 2011)

It's like that Slam Death Metal fad 5 or 6 years ago. There will still be some bands doing it, but the fad will die down, and kids will move on to the next fad.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 21, 2011)

Defsan said:


> It's like that Slam Death Metal fad 5 or 6 years ago. There will still be some bands doing it, but the fad will die down, and kids will move on to the next fad.



and what about the people who genuinely enjoy the sound? 

Seriously I can't even believe I'm the one defending here, all of a sudden so much forced ignorance it seems. I only even like a few of the bands and don't really sound like them with my own playing.


----------



## SamSam (May 21, 2011)

These "slam deathmetal fad bands" are still arising on a regular basis. 

People talk about fads here as though they are the bane of music. They are not at all, quite the opposite. Music much like fashion developes in circles. 

Thrash was a "fad" on the 80s. Metal was a "fad" when sabbath started influencing bands. 

It's progs turn again in heavy music. Rush used off timings in their hey day. It's obvious to hear the influence. 

Music has always been this way it just so happens that 80% of the SS.org userbase haven't been alive long enough to actually see the full circle come to close yet...


----------



## Defsan (May 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> and what about the people who genuinely enjoy the sound?


If they genuinely enjoy the sound, then they have all the right to enjoy the good bands that make the genre of music they enjoy.


----------



## conortheshreder (May 21, 2011)

in space no one can hear you djent...


----------



## nostealbucket (May 21, 2011)

Keep scene girls away from music.


----------



## -42- (May 21, 2011)

I have seen nothing in this thread that hasn't been stated (at length) before.



EDIT: Fixed emoticon because BHR is a Nazi.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 21, 2011)

-42- said:


> I have seen nothing in this thread that hasn't been stated (at length) before.



Fixed.

It's : locked :



Sorry for my emoticon-Nazism.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 21, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> it's been a "scene thing" since its inception, let's not kid ourselves here.
> 
> that said, it's just music at the end of the day. Djent bands and artists just do what they do. but it's also very easy to tell who got in it for the trend and who is actually trying to do something with the music.





SamSam said:


> These "slam deathmetal fad bands" are still arising on a regular basis.
> 
> People talk about fads here as though they are the bane of music. They are not at all, quite the opposite. Music much like fashion developes in circles.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArrowHead (May 21, 2011)

SamSam said:


> Music has always been this way it just so happens that 80% of the SS.org userbase haven't been alive long enough to actually see the full circle come to close yet...





Yep. I'm a gonna have to rep you for that!


----------



## Bradd (May 21, 2011)

its an onomatopoeia. THAT'S ABOUT IT.


----------

